# Now Southwold to ban overnight parking on seafront!!



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

I was looking through www.EDP24.co.uk (com, not sure which) today and read that the local council are to petition Waveney District Council to ban Motorhomes (they included Caravans as well) from overnight parking on the seafront in Southwold, Suffolk.

It really annoys me, the shortsightedness of these people. Instead of a total ban, why can they not be Pro-active instead and mark out say 6 large slots with a ticket machine so that you can park, for one night only for a 'fee'. Revenue is made, I am sure that it could be 'policed' easily (thought;...if it has been a problem, why have they not Policed it before? ie PCSO's, proper Police persons, parking Taliban etc etc.) and everyone is happy....allegedly

What do you all think?


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm afraid that the rules in these places are made by councillors. 

I strongly suspect that some of the councillors will be hotel/b&b owners. 

They are voting to protect their interests. (As if you will leave the van at home and stop in an overpriced hotel anyway). 

They will also believe that this is an invitation for the pikeys to move in.

That is local democracy for you in the UK. ](*,) 

Many of us have given up having to put up with this sort of petty mindedness and take our money elswhere (France usually)


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

and I think the campsite down by the estuary is council run....


----------

